# [PICS] My first real watch: Tissot PRC 200 Autoquartz



## rockets688 (Feb 18, 2010)

*PICTURES BELOW!*

Hi everyone. This forum has been an invaluable tool for the last few days as I was choosing watches. Yesterday I ordered the Tissot T-Sport PRC200 Autoquartz shown below, from the Jomashop Amazon store (I figured if Jomashop didn't come through for me, Amazon gave me a last recourse) I haven't received the watch yet, but it has shipped. I have a couple questions. I have yet to see anyone write a review of this watch -- anywhere. Furthermore, no one here seems to own it (if so, speak up and let me know what you think!). Why is this watch so relatively unpopular among Tissot owners? This is my first real watch, so to speak, (my last one was a Fossil), so I'm pretty excited about it, but it does worry me that so few other people seem to own/like it.


----------



## AK FiveO (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: My first real watch: Tissot PRC 200 Autoquartz*

Very nice watch man ...not sure why it's not as popular around here as some. It has a very clean and classy style to it.


----------



## ohmegah (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: My first real watch: Tissot PRC 200 Autoquartz*

Looks very nice, congratulations!

I didn't know Tissot made an "autoquartz" and I'd be interested to learn more about it... I'll be keeping an eye on this thread for more info.

Great pick-up, IMHO!
-wjb

PS: Just had a look at the Tissot website, and I have found that this is a current model, but there is little information on the movement... Maybe someone will fill in the details 
-wjb


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: My first real watch: Tissot PRC 200 Autoquartz*

Hmm ... come to think of it, there really ain't any of those around here.

Maybe the guys are hanging around at the High-End Quartz Forum .. just a guess.

Rem the pics when the babe arrives 

Btw, there was this PRC100 AutoQuartz quite a few yrs back but it got discontinued.


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: My first real watch: Tissot PRC 200 Autoquartz*

yes I read in the Tissot book that autoquartz was an important movt for Swatch group and they picked Tissot to launch it but it didn't get the response they wanted so they discontinued and now after like six or so years they have re-introduced the movt. Its quiet a thing, combining the best of both worlds...dont exactly know but it has a winding rotor and other imp mech components but a quartz regulation mechanism so it has quartz accuracy and mech heart...very cool ..I would love to own a watch with that movt but have to see one in person to see how this specific model looks....looks very good in pics...awesome pick-up rockets...do share pics when it arrives


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: My first real watch: Tissot PRC 200 Autoquartz*

It's a great watch I love mine, but unfortunately doesn't get enough wrist time, as with most of my watches. I have the black face with a black leather strap. Congratulations on a great choice. I am sure you will be happy with this watch. I think they reintroduced it to get rid of parts. They are calling the movement an ETA 205.914


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: My first real watch: Tissot PRC 200 Autoquartz*



emmanuelgoldstein said:


> It's a great watch I love mine, but unfortunately doesn't get enough wrist time, as with most of my watches. I have the black face with a black leather strap. Congratulations on a great choice. I am sure you will be happy with this watch. I think they reintroduced it to get rid of parts. They are calling the movement an ETA 205.914


Hey Emmanuel........do *any *of your watches get enough wrist time??? lol :-d

Every time I read the forum, you've bought another one.....I can't keep up!! ;-)

I've seen one or two of these watches on Ebay before, presumably the older model, and must admit to being quite curious as to how they work?!!

The one pictured above looks really nice, so I'd have to say that's a great choice, and I _*want*_ to see pics of it when you've got it!! ;-)


----------



## rockets688 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: My first real watch: Tissot PRC 200 Autoquartz*

I'll definitely be taking some pictures for everyone when I get it (only three days away according to USPS!).


----------



## rockets688 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: My first real watch: Tissot PRC 200 Autoquartz*



ohmegah said:


> Looks very nice, congratulations!
> 
> PS: Just had a look at the Tissot website, and I have found that this is a current model, but there is little information on the movement... Maybe someone will fill in the details
> -wjb


Thanks! There seems to be some debate over whether the ETA-914 movement in this watch actually exists or is just a version of the ETA-911 that is called something else. There is a discussion in the high end quartz forum about this very thing.

I really liked this watch for two reasons: 1. The 200m water resistivity (I know this doesn't mean much for a non-dive watch...) 2. The autoquartz which yields good accuracy without required battery changes (if worn!)

I think its probably because its a relatively new watch that not too many people are aware of/own it, so I sort of took a risk in buying it without too many reviews. But, I figure for $280 what's the worst that could happen?

Pictures forthcoming when the thing gets here!


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: My first real watch: Tissot PRC 200 Autoquartz*



rockets688 said:


> I really liked this watch for two reasons: 1. The 200m water resistivity (I know this doesn't mean much for a non-dive watch...) 2. The autoquartz which yields good accuracy without required battery changes (if worn!)


Specification and functionality-wise, these are 2 very strong points u have mentioned and you're rewarded with a see-thru caseback (din know that until i goggled it just now)















all for 280 :think: .....
U have gotten yourself one hell'a of a deal :-!


----------



## rockets688 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: My first real watch: Tissot PRC 200 Autoquartz*

Pictures! I'm not a professional by any stretch of the imagination, so these pictures are pretty poorly taken, but I think they show a couple of relevant points:

1. The blue face is much deeper than is shown on the internet - I think, frankly, that this is a good thing as it makes the watch a lot more wearable.

2. I have a pretty thin wrist and the case diameter is perfect for me (38mm). For anyone of moderate to large size wrist, this would look like a women's watch.

3. The band/case is veeery shiny. This strikes me as having two problems: blinding dinner table attendees with the glare from the watch and being overly prone to scratching. I feel a brushed steel look would have suited this watch better, but the case/band still looks great. No complaints, just a preference.

4. The caseback is absolutely stunning.

5. I have a FOSSIL that is quartz and does not even have a chronograph. This PRC200 is both thinner and lighter than the Fossil, which is remarkable given the autoquartz movement. This is a very wearable watch.

6. Finally, although the face/dial looks pretty exotic, this actually on the wrist looks pretty conservative, which is great. This is by no means a dress watch, but would do pretty well most of time.

My one complaint is that while wearing it, I inadvertently brushed the drywall in my apartment, and scratched the bezel ever so slightly. Its not noticeable really, and you won't see it in the pictures, but still, a bit irritating; I think a brushed steel would have been more resistant to this sort of thing.

Thoughts?


----------



## rockets688 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: My first real watch: Tissot PRC 200 Autoquartz*

I should also add a glowing review for Jomashop on this purchase. I ordered the watch on Wednesday, February 17th, 2010, and at 5PM, Friday, February 19th, I was looking at it in my hand -- and this standard free shipping! They shipped my order about 6 hours after I made it, and it arrived in perfect condition.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks great, and like the blue dial :-!

You got good service too.......enjoy


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

a very pretty watch at a very good price...it has a sweeping hand, right?


----------



## rockets688 (Feb 18, 2010)

As the movement itself is quartz driven, the hand does not sweep.


----------



## rockets688 (Feb 18, 2010)

Another thing I should mention is that the movement is ridiculously quiet -- I cannot hear the watch in a quiet room with my ear held up against the watch face.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

I felt compelled to do a bit of research, and found this very interesting.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_quartz


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

The watch looks great. I've always liked the Autoquartz concept and I have a three Seiko Kinetics, one of which has become a daily wearer.


----------



## Jollymann (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah it does look quite nice. Both the face and the band too. There are a couple of these which interest me. The other one I've seen is a little less with the date numbers, (the line of them) but mostly the same. I know the regular quartz models are good too, but I have a couple of Seiko Kinetics as well and so the A.Q. interests me more. I'd like to see more listed. I see very few and I think maybe it might stay as a more rare watch type. As nice as they seem to be, I think Seikos are pretty terrific too.


----------



## rockets688 (Feb 18, 2010)

I was debating between either this or the Seiko Kinetic. I picked the Tissot primarily because of the sapphire crystal and the greater water resistive depth. 

Also, does anyone know if the caseback is also sapphire?


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

rockets688 said:


> I was debating between either this or the Seiko Kinetic. I picked the Tissot primarily because of the sapphire crystal and the greater water resistive depth.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the caseback is also sapphire?


Yes.


----------



## rockets688 (Feb 18, 2010)

seanpiper said:


> Yes.


Yes you know the answer, or yes it is sapphire? Just kidding; thanks that's really good to know. Out of curiosity why is the back sapphire? It seems unlikely that the caseback would every get scratched. Aren't sapphire crystals ~$100? It seems it would save some on the cost of the watch if the caseback were mineral.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

rockets688 said:


> Yes you know the answer, or yes it is sapphire? Just kidding; thanks that's really good to know. Out of curiosity why is the back sapphire? It seems unlikely that the caseback would every get scratched. Aren't sapphire crystals ~$100? It seems it would save some on the cost of the watch if the caseback were mineral.


A sapphire glass back is expensive, and you pay more for it. I have a feeling there is a correlation between the glass on the front and the back, in regards to water resistance/seals, whereby they need to be of the same material???

Does that sound feasible?

When we try to cut costs on a particular model (Couturier ETA C01.211 for example) it is better to reduce the size of the glass than switch to mineral.


----------



## BBJWatchMan (Jan 14, 2009)

I would also think to some extent it saves the crystal on the back from getting scratched up from the bracelet rubbing against it, for those who simply plop their watch down on their dresser or put it in their pocket, or whatever.


----------

